# ceiling-hanging light fixture???



## rachpreach (May 23, 2006)

Can someone post pics or give me plans on how to do an open tank with ceiling-hung light fixture? thanks.


----------



## cassiusclay (Feb 19, 2007)

are you looking to get a new fixture? if you are then they sell fixtures with hanging kits included.if not just go to a local mass home improvement store (home depot fleet farm lowes) and get yourself 4 metal screw in hooks and 2 small link chains plug the hooks into the ceiling and old fixture, making sure not to hit any parts of course then hang the fixture be sure to measure properly and its easy as cake. good luck!!!


----------



## rachpreach (May 23, 2006)

well could you tell me where i could find hanging kits with fixtures?


----------



## cassiusclay (Feb 19, 2007)

this is one for a T-5 fixture im sure you could mod it to any fixture with a little work that site also has great T-5 lighting.what kind of lighting for what tank are you thinking?


----------



## rachpreach (May 23, 2006)

just something low tech. 1wpg. Its for a 65 gallon corner tank. here is the top of it.


----------



## rachpreach (May 23, 2006)

is using a fixture with mounting legs an option since the the two sides form a 90 degree angle? and most mounting legs that ive seen can rotate to specific angles right?


----------



## Daud (Jul 2, 2007)

Would these be out of your desired price range ? They come with a hanging kit.

MH pendants


----------



## rachpreach (May 23, 2006)

thats kinda over my price range...not a bad price though if you think about it.


----------

